# Where is everybody?



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

There seems to be more members dropping like flies by the day. Where's Tapkaara? Where's Elgarian? I don't even see Bach on here much anymore. I miss all of these member's commentaries. I especially miss Bach's biting humor. He's a quite funny chap. 

What is going on with this forum?


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Some people have something called "life". I'm not happy that, for example, Taapkara seem to left this board behind but I also can imagine that he has better things to do than sit here 24/7. Job, friends, wife, hobbies... you know what these words mean, do you?


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Aramis said:


> Some people have something called "life". I'm not happy that, for example, Taapkara seem to left this board behind but I also can imagine that he has better things to do than sit here 24/7. Job, friends, wife, hobbies... you know what these words mean, do you?


Tapkaara used to come on here all the time. By the way, you're never on here either are you?  I think the one that needs a life is you and you don't even deserve a computer. Why don't you go do some homework, kid.

This is a classic case of the pot calling the kettle black.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pot_calling_the_kettle_black


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

> I think the one that needs a life is you


No, it's definitively you - since I've registred you have been banned serval times. Looks like you're the one who irritate people with obsessive posting, not I.



> you don't even deserve a computer


Thank you for your opinion, but it doesn't mean much to me in this case.



> Why don't you go do some homework, kid.


Because I'm not in school anymore, dear sir.



> This is a classic case of the pot calling the kettle black.


You probably would be right if I would post hundreds of comments like "where are you, my love?", "I miss you so!" posts/visitor massages since some users have left.


----------



## danae (Jan 7, 2009)

Aramis why do you talk to him?


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Aramis said:


> No, it's definitely you - since I've registered you have been banned several times.


(+1).

As far as we're concerned, _La commedia è *finita*_.

This action was at least as much preventative as it was punitive.

In the meantime, members who wish to discuss the topic header in a _sincere_ manner are invited to go to 
this thread.

_This_ thread is closed.


----------

